# So let us talk about carbon fiber hoods



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

allrighty, so let me do some richard simmons here with a cf good hood and ma ca. would it look good and would it clash with the bronze. im posting this in OT because you guys never check other sections but you give the hard knock answers and dont really candy coat it.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

To be honest, I hate carbon fiber hoods, because they're a waste of money and don't do anything except make your car look ricey. Kind of like fart cans, and ground effects. And those god damn annoying little lights people put on their windshield wipers. Man I wish I could just take all those people and permanently send them to Australia.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Spelchy said:


> Man I wish I could just take all those people and permanently send them to Australia.


Then they would rice out skylines...


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

It's like a popped collar. Decide if that is good or bad for you.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

wildmane said:


> It's like a popped collar. Decide if that is good or bad for you.


Unless you have a hickey on your motor, its pointless.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Zac... do you?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

rather than spend 500 on 1 cf hood, spend 100 on 5 hookers.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Be unique. Get a hood made from Kevlar.



Not a really big fan of the 'fibre hoods, as the ones I've seen in person, crack, fade and scratch REALLY fast in the real world. Doesn't look good after a year er so. And what's the point of paying that much for something that won't last.

And what would you be saving? 8? 12lbs? Gut your interior and remove the sound deadening material. Gut the trunk. Dispose of your subs if you have any. You'll shave more weight than that expencive hood would any day. Free too. 

If you HAVE to get one, get it painted to match your car. Dunno about where you live, but the kids around here like to key those hoods.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

dry said:


> rather than spend 500 on 1 cf hood, spend 100 on 5 hookers.


damn....what kinda kookers are you buying? you could get AT LEAST 50 for that price. damn boy!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Zac... do you?


yes. i pop it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if you get a hood, i would suggest the fibre images carbon kevlar one. Very high quality and so strong that you can run the hood over without damagin it. Mike young and wes have them on their cars. Nice look and reasonable.


http://www.fiberimages.com/main.html


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> damn....what kinda kookers are you buying? you could get AT LEAST 50 for that price. damn boy!


respectable ones.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dry said:


> respectable ones.


can respectable and hooker be used in the same sentence.




well unless you are dismissing all the hookers the suck dick for crack. but then thats no fun


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

well i got offered a cf hood for a steal hence why this thread


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Everyone knows that hawt chicks are attracted to carbon fiber hoods. I don't think CF hoods are rice. Rice is painting your hood black to look like CF. Get your pic photoshopped first to see if you'd like the CF look on your ride.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Zac said:


> well i got offered a cf hood for a steal hence why this thread


most CF hoods are crap and crack easy and spider easily. That and most are cheap knock offs which would suck. But if you know the person and you know he bought the real deal, as long as you like it, go for it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> most CF hoods are crap and crack easy and spider easily. That and most are cheap knock offs which would suck. But if you know the person and you know he bought the real deal, as long as you like it, go for it.


it is VIS...ive always been told that is the real deal, and i keep my car garaged.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Price matter first and foremost. I couldn't see myself dishing out more than $350 unless I was trying to make my car super fast and that mattered. Second point, the color of your car. I personally think they look good on white cars because it's the ultimate offset. Of course, black rims and a few others pieces to finish the look. Best way to decide is to think of all the other things you could do with the money and go from there.


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

I would agree with everybody who says know. Carbon fiber hoods are pretty much 100% show on street cars. If you are gonna get one get it for the right reason and that is because you have done everything else to your car to loose weight and that little weight will actually make a difference in your car. Now if that isn't the reason why you are getting one just paint your hood with a carbon fiber pattern and be done with it. spend the money on something functional to you like speakers or under the hood.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ive ran out of performance mods without tearing the engine apart and rebuilding the bottom end. i didnt like my VRS as much because it was too loud with the other mods so i just ordered a Stromung from Greg V. i can do a few ricey mods now.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

VIS are good hoods. You'll need hood pins too, don't get gaudy anodized bright red ones.

I'd either paint a light coat on top so that the CF barely comes through (kinda sleeper but you still get to show off your CF) or paint it but leave some CF "stripes" or some design ( a "V" or whatever matches the contours of the hood). That looks really good when done right.

I've seen EVOs the have the sides of the hood painted andthe middle CF, following the lines of the hood, looks really good IMO.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)




----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

thanks man...persoanlly i think that looks pretty gangster.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Actually with those wheels, it works.

I would still paint it red onthe sides and leave the center CF, but that's me.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Zac said:


> yes. i pop it.


In that case spend the $500 on roofies.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Adam said:


> In that case spend the $500 on roofies.


can it honda b0i.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

On a less serious note, what are your current mods? I'm sure we can figure out something better to spend the money on.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

dry said:


> rather than spend 500 on 1 cf hood, spend 100 on 5 hookers.


Personally I would go for the hood. I don't want to spend 500 on hookers and then have to spend another 500 for a visit to the clinic and for doxycyclene hyclate and valtrex prescriptions.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

intake
header
downpipe with highflow cat
vrs exaust about to be replaced with a stromung 
cams
balancer shaft removed
ported and bypassed throttle body
hondata intake mainfold gasket
crank pully
apexi super air fuel controller
ngk irridium ix spark plugs
ray's engineering gram lights w/ yokohama rubber
transmission stuff
all synthetic fluids
silverstars
lots of audio crap
lots of radar and lidar crap
prolly lots of crap i missed, i havent done much for a while


staying n/a and doing more performance stuff means a valvetrain, larger throttle body, hardfaced cams, headwork, intake work, and serious engine management. i was considering an extrude honing on the intake manifold but decided to wait for an aftermarket one...im still waiting. i bought a manifold and t3/t4 but for some reason did not continue with the process. i havent done crap for a while and i cant consider the stromung an upgrade since i already have an exhaust...i just got a ticket so i need something quieter and more stock lookin.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Carbon Fiber and Bronze look good together.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Quieter?*

SO was that a speeding ticket or a noise violation?
That CF hood looks good with the matching Lip and dark rims, just don't tear off the lip backin' out the driveway like I did LOL!
I recommend a good Radar Detector/Jammer with laser capabilities as well, I think mine is a "rocky mountain radar detector jammer" unless it's illeagal in yo neck of da woods man. I get them chirps befor they're on the horizon! Now I can drive it like it's hot!

P.S. Don't slow down for construction zones unless someone is actually out there working! Damn slackers! They cone off everything and then nobody works on the road. So I go a reasonable and prudent speed (hehe) through the slolom cone course,...ahem....construction zone that is.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

DanTheMan said:


> ....So I go a reasonable and prudent speed (hehe) through the slolom cone course,...ahem....construction zone that is.


haha, I love doing that.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

muchachomalo said:


> just paint your hood with a carbon fiber pattern and be done with it.


A paint job like that would cost more then a carbon fiber hood.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

DanTheMan said:


> SO was that a speeding ticket or a noise violation?
> That CF hood looks good with the matching Lip and dark rims, just don't tear off the lip backin' out the driveway like I did LOL!
> I recommend a good Radar Detector/Jammer with laser capabilities as well, I think mine is a "rocky mountain radar detector jammer" unless it's illeagal in yo neck of da woods man. I get them chirps befor they're on the horizon! Now I can drive it like it's hot!
> 
> P.S. Don't slow down for construction zones unless someone is actually out there working! Damn slackers! They cone off everything and then nobody works on the road. So I go a reasonable and prudent speed (hehe) through the slolom cone course,...ahem....construction zone that is.


this post was pretty much as off topic as you can get.

and further more, I was with a friend who got ticketed for speeding through a construction zone on a sunday while no one was working and got the doubble fine that comes with speeding in a construction zone.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

I have been wanting a CF hood, but I can't find info on how much they weigh. I want to find one that cuts as much weight as possible, and looks close to stock without using those pins.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

IIRC my hood weights around 18lbs. Stock IIRC was 36 or there about.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

I thought the stock one is a lot heavier than that, sure feels like it


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

I have had my fiber images on my car now for atleast 3 years and STILL do not use hood pins... nor has the hood every came loose or wiggled at high speed and it has seen prob as high of speed as i could get out of my car. heres a picture of proof










and it is a hell of alot lighter than stock.. which makes it nice when your tryin to hold it up with one hand and do something else with the other... because using the prop just makes too much sense


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Yea. I think Imma grab it. If I dont like it, I can always sell it for the same price I bought it for.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

PM me for CF hood info...I am the "KING of CARBON FIBER" :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bought it and it looks gangster. i was told to use hood pins but im having trouble findin any. any suggestions where to get and mounting tips? the holes for the washer fluid has already been drilled.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Wise choice grasshopper.. :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

konfuzion3 said:


> PM me for CF hood info...I am the "KING of CARBON FIBER" :thumbup:


You're also the King of Free advertising posts on NF


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

Zac said:


> bought it and it looks gangster. i was told to use hood pins but im having trouble findin any. any suggestions where to get and mounting tips? the holes for the washer fluid has already been drilled.


 :showpics: :showpics: :showpics:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

www.sparcousa.com for the hoodpins.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> www.sparcousa.com for the hoodpins.


It is showing 2 types.
http://www.sparcousa.com/tuning_acc.asp


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Been so sick lately so I treated myself.

VIS and a Stroming


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what do you guys do about heatsheilding on carbon fiber hoods?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

You don't need to.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Zac said:


> It is showing 2 types.
> http://www.sparcousa.com/tuning_acc.asp



I'd go with this style

http://www.sparcousa.com/ptuning_acc.asp?id=297

maybe consider powdercoating them black as well?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> You don't need to.


like i dont need to do anything?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Zac said:


> like i dont need to do anything?


nada...... just bolt it on


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hehe...now i have to work up the balls to drill when the hoodpins come in.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Zac said:


> hehe...now i have to work up the balls to drill when the hoodpins come in.


Measure 4 times


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

myoung said:


> Measure 4 times


how do you reccomend the best method of measuring? once the posts are in, is putting paint in the tips and then letting the already mounted hood touch to see where a drilling is needed?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Zac said:


> how do you reccomend the best method of measuring? once the posts are in, is putting paint in the tips and then letting the already mounted hood touch to see where a drilling is needed?


yard stick and chain saw 





no your plan will work fine.. don't know about paint though.. something easy to clean off... Grape Jelly! ...

I don't have pins in my hood.. probably should, but after 3 1/2 years with a CF hood on my 200 I'm in no hurry


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

myoung said:


> yard stick and chain saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered the pins because I've heard VIS are poor for their latching. IIRC you have the superstrong thingys that can be ran over by tractors and not break. Aparently whatever you have works with the stock latching mechanisms with no problem. I even ordered a Dynamat Hood Kit for hoods with the intent to cut down some noise. I may put it where the current heatshield are as well to cut down on the exhaust making more noise. With that and the Stromung, the car should settle a lot in terms of loudness.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> I don't have pins in my hood.. probably should, but after 3 1/2 years with a CF hood on my 200 I'm in no hurry



How often does it get driven though? Zac's car is his DD.




zac said:


> I may put it where the current heatshield are as well to cut down on the exhaust making more noise. With that and the Stromung, the car should settle a lot in terms of loudness.


thats an amazing idea. Where in the world did you come up with an idea so awsome?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

The carbon kevlar hood from fiber images is stronger than any cf hood out there. hell its a lot stronger than a stock hood so you really dont need to use the hood pins as it will latch tightly. A few other members have the hood and no one has pins for them.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> thats an amazing idea. Where in the world did you come up with an idea so awsome?


Actually from our AIM convo about it 
You are a pimp.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

HEHE and i Just got eh lip too 

yea boi!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I dont know about the hood yet but the lip looks gangster.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Pic from the driver side eh? I did the same thing


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ya caught me


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wheelgap still pwns you


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

*SO DOES IT LOOK GOOD? YOU BE THE JUDGE!*

Did ALL the install myself. Lined up flush after I removed the stock locking mechanism and just rolled with the hoodpins. EVerything is straight and I didnt crack a thing.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh by the way, do I buy new windshield nozzles or can I pull the existing ones?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

looks amazing, nice install, I still have the stock latch, I have to pull my hoodpins and then pop the hood as normal. You didn't take a pic of the passanger side showing the gap between the fender and hood. Is it the same as the driver side?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

gap is exact length. there isnt any danger of just using hoodpins is their? it feels secure as heck. and i guess monday i go to nissan to get 2 new washer heads.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Zac said:


> gap is exact length. there isnt any danger of just using hoodpins is their? it feels secure as heck. and i guess monday i go to nissan to get 2 new washer heads.


no, I've seen people do it like that before. The hoodpins are fine for just holding it down. Saves you the trouble of having to go back to the car, open the door and then pop the hood.


----------

